
What Is Unstructured Data? - judeai
https://monkeylearn.com/unstructured-data/
======
judeai
Until recently unstructured data was much more difficult to evaluate, due to
the hundreds of human hours required to wade through it by hand. Fortunately,
advancements in machine learning techniques like data mining, text analysis,
and image recognition now make it possible to save time and improve
unstructured data analysis.

